# 2013 250 Rs For Sale



## laxkid0002 (May 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm listing my 2013 outback 250 rs. The trailer is in perfect working condition with no problems at all. The unit is winterized at the moment. I washed and waxed the sides, and clean and sealed the roof as well. 
This is a turnkey unit... meaning it will come with everything you need to go camping.....wheel chalks, level jacks, tongue jacks, pots pans and dishes, coffee maker, toaster, LCD TV with DVD player. I will also include the Reese Dual cam anti sway weight distribution hitch ($800 value). I also have a Yamaha ISE 3000 watt inverter generator. it's not included with the sale but it will be available for purchase. Note: I will not sell the generator until the trailer is sold. It will be first offered to the new owner of the trailer...if he/she does not wish to buy it...I will relist it here. It has the factory Yamaha cover. Currently 14 hrs on the hour meter.

Trailer is listed for 19,500.
Yamaha will be sold for 1,000 if the trailer sells.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

laxkid0002 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm listing my 2013 outback 250 rs. The trailer is in perfect working condition with no problems at all. The unit is winterized at the moment. I washed and waxed the sides, and clean and sealed the roof as well.
> This is a turnkey unit... meaning it will come with everything you need to go camping.....wheel chalks, level jacks, tongue jacks, pots pans and dishes, coffee maker, toaster, LCD TV with DVD player. I will also include the Reese Dual cam anti sway weight distribution hitch ($800 value). I also have a Yamaha ISE 3000 watt inverter generator. it's not included with the sale but it will be available for purchase. Note: I will not sell the generator until the trailer is sold. It will be first offered to the new owner of the trailer...if he/she does not wish to buy it...I will relist it here. It has the factory Yamaha cover. Currently 14 hrs on the hour meter.
> 
> Trailer is listed for 19,500.
> Yamaha will be sold for 1,000 if the trailer sells.


Sorry to hear that you are getting rid of the trailer. I also have a 2013 250rs. I hope you are upgrading to a bigger trailer.


----------



## laxkid0002 (May 21, 2012)

Danodog, I wish i could say that we were....I do like that sydney 284fre fifth wheel. I do love my 250, such great space and easy to tow! But its time to settle down and buy a home, and give up some of the toys...


----------

